# Estes Park/Rocky mtn park



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

Any turns to be had around estes park? Also, as I reside in Loveland, how long is the drive to Cameron Pass?
Thanks


----------



## Tylermon (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh yes there are plenty of turns to be made up near Estes. You can go to the old Hidden Valley area and hike, or what some friends and I did was hitchike from the bottom to the top of Trail Ridge (or as high as you can get) and just make laps. Some fun stuff around there. Also, Cameron pass is about an hour and forty-five to two hours away from Loveland. Not bad, and the drive along the Poudre is pretty and peaceful. 
I havent lived/skied in the area for quite some time so I dont recall any other good areas, hopefully someone else does. Good luck and be careful, but have fun! 
-Tyler


----------

